# Your favorite Youtube fishing channel?



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

I have taken to liking Youtube channels over regular TV fishing shows and I am always on the look-out for new ones, what is your favorite?

I watch a bunch of them, some more professional than others, but this one is my current favorite right now for some reason.




Hard core geeking out and from the UK, it will not be for everyone.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

I really like catfish and carp/outdoor boys right now, it’s a dad and his boys doing a bunch of fishing and outdoors stuff, I think part of the reason I like it is I have baby fever and want a kid to take on adventures like he does. Lol also really like creek fishing adventures right now.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I liked bill and mike angling advantures on youtube. Got me into jig fishing and bead fishing steelhead.


----------



## landen daugstrup (Jan 15, 2020)

today's angler and PigPatrolTV are the best, but i watch them all


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

River certified....no reason to watch anything else


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Richard Gene the Fishing Machine


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

Creek fishing adventures is my fab. Do like the catfish and carp channel as well.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Gotta love "Richard Gene the Fishing Machine"

He's awesome.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Another favorite is " Cole Nenahlo "
They are starting to slam the eyes right now in the fox river.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

NDYakAngler this guy crushes big Smallies


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Not a channel but there is a series called 39 Hours. It’s a fishing competition where 4 teams of 2 anglers have 39 hours and the team that catches the biggest of a species gets a point. Most points at the end wins $10k for a charity. It’s really interesting to see the different techniques and strategy. Season 2 just finished.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

bank runner said:


> NDYakAngler this guy crushes big Smallies


That young man is incredible.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

After vacationing THE SALT, Florida, Georgia, Jersey, & NC OBX, many times in my life,,,, I am VERY DRAWN to most of the OCEAN/ SALT WATER Youtube play lists,,,,,,
*specially NOW,,,,, I HATE WINTER!*

*Here's a few playlist that REALLY HOLD MY 'ATTENTION'*;
(not so much,,, for the Wifeee ;>))

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMf3PiGfi438A1lWhZF6fTQ

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXP8XoI6xGyMsuwjC-lEePg

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4K_x-Su12o9tI9m6MbR9qA

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuurWJ8tiTA791Spq9X


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpbNJDkqdb7EsDVueebwayQ

Polar fishing co.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

stormfront said:


> Richard Gene the Fishing Machine


Beat me to it. Love this guy


----------



## Jason151 (Mar 3, 2020)

I like catfish daves YouTube channel


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I like Doug Stange, on In Fisherman. And Tactical Bassin. More for the learning aspect. Quite a few others too. There's one episode that, I'm not sure who they are, but these guys are catching Monster slab Crappie. On crank baits, mostly red colored, swimming them,barely under the surface for a short distance, and then letting it sit.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Brushpiles fishing with Russ Bailey. He crappie fishes with some of the best in the nation.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Uncut angling , Clayton Schick outdoors and InDepthoutdoors


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Fisherman's Digest. If you fish the Great Lakes, you'll love it:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8QTykMBuC8H_I5VcXLIfQQ

Completely amateur but I dig these guys (Dungee Fishing) out in UT: https://www.youtube.com/user/DungeeFishing


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Brendan Miller. Not a big channel but he is an Ohioian.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Richard Gene cracks me up, really like his channel. I also like Worlds Worst Fishing, he does more bait making than fishing but its a good channel


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

Darcizzle


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

fiveeyes said:


> Darcizzle


She’s your favorite?!?!?


----------



## Hammerhead54 (Jun 16, 2012)

jjd 8277 Its fun watching this guy work out new fishing water


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

stonen12 said:


> She’s your favorite?!?!?


She's not your favorite!?!?


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

s.a.m said:


> She's not your favorite!?!?


 April Vokey is my favorite female angler along with Meredith McCord. Both stunning and respectable in the industry. Darcizzle is... flat. And her fishing is just okay. And if you’re looking for her kind of content there are much better Candidates out there lol.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

I was just mess'n everything mentioned before her it was looking like a sausage fest!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

*BASSGEEK *


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

April Vokey videos are cool and she is fun to watch.
I also like "The New Fly fisher" videos.
and R&J bassfishing videos.

Rickerd


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

stonen12 said:


> April Vokey is my favorite female angler along with Meredith McCord. Both stunning and respectable in the industry. Darcizzle is... flat. And her fishing is just okay. And if you’re looking for her kind of content there are much better Candidates out there lol.


Darcizzle is basically a fitness model who likes to fish...which I respect.
However, I think her BF or husband is basically a phimp for going along with this.
Then again, I don't know how much $$$ the gig pulls in.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Tom Boley. Very informative and educational.


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Ace videos. Does a lot of catch and cooks, which i like


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Check out Happy Payne . I like to mute the video and fast forward to the good parts.


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

Huge Fly Fisherman


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I Love Richard Gene " The Fishing Machine" and Milikinfishing


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Im a fan of Jacob Wheeler fishing just met him at Lake Okeechobee and made it on his you tube channel he is a stand up friendly guy. Ive watched him for a longtime and finally got to meet him plus seen all the other MLF GUYS


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

bank runner said:


> NDYakAngler this guy crushes big Smallies


Kids a beast ! Your not to shabby yourself bank runner


----------



## FishyMcFisherson (Jul 7, 2019)

Richard Gene the fishing machine
Lake fork guy
Catfish Dave
Kayak Catfish sometimes
And depending on what he has on 1Rod1ReelFishing


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I used to watch lake fork guy. But gave up on his the channel . A little over the top lately. I thought he was just a regular guy, but I guess I was just wanting to believe his plight, must have raked in a ton of money for sympathy. I could be reading this the wrong way, but he is living large! That surgery was really rough, good thing he's young, pulled through pretty good. Hopefully that's behind him. I did support his cause, and don't hold anything against him. I got a cool T-shirt.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Hands down Tom Boley. Both open water and ice fishing. 
If you watch 5 of his video's and don't learn a few things then you are either a sleep or dead. Lots of how to walleye video's but what pertains to walleye also, to a great extent pertains to saugeyes. 
Richard Gene's video's aren't all that bad either.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Fish Ed - Jon Thelan is pretty good, has a nice mixture of presentation variety but he's mostly walleyes in the North Woods somewhere, Mille Lacs, Winnebago, Fox River, Devils Lake, Missouri River, 35' is usually pretty deep for him, Erie's mostly deeper than that ... Thundermist Lures is somewhat of an advertisement for their products but he's entertaining, fishes multi species on the Great Lakes and has had several shows from Erie


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Honestly guys, a lot of these guys doing these videos now are doing infomercials. They’ve picked up sponsors as their channel has grown more popular. Now they’re getting paid to push products. I’ve lost interest in a lot of them. Even Richard Gene is turning into one. They don’t need to talk about the product after every fish they catch. I got it the first time. I like the ones with less than a thousand subscribers. They fish hard for whatever they’re after. That’s just my opinion from watching all these you tuber’s grow.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

chaunc said:


> Honestly guys, a lot of these guys doing these videos now are doing infomercials. They’ve picked up sponsors as their channel has grown more popular. Now they’re getting paid to push products. I’ve lost interest in a lot of them. Even Richard Gene is turning into one. They don’t need to talk about the product after every fish they catch. I got it the first time. I like the ones with less than a thousand subscribers. They fish hard for whatever they’re after. That’s just my opinion from watching all these you tuber’s grow.


 i agree, I use to love watching Jon b and LFG but now they feel way over hyped and scripted and all about selling product. Now I can’t stand them, I think the smaller guys 2k-100k are good to watch they keep it more real but some still do some ad stuff which I get some of there are doing it for a living. I don’t mind it as much but if it becomes over played and almost scripted i unsub and move on.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Brushpile fishing and Hook City TV.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I watch Lady Bass and Nattie up north. They just look like the girls next door type of women that love to fish and be out in nature. 
My wife used to love to do that as well, until we got married. Funny how fast that ended afterward. lol


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Another favorite is Chris Bamman. Not just fishing, necessarily, and he barely utters a word, but he's definitely entertaining and living the life that many of us would probably love to live.


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

I like Nattie Up North and Lady Bass, they do a great job. 
I also enjoy Brian Latimer, fun to watch, and a real family guy taking his young son out a lot. 
Today's Angler is a fun one that I watch fairly often. 
Fish the Moment is a recent one I started watching, very informative to watch his stuff.
Also enjoy FishN More. He does some fun stuff like catch and cook, camp and fish and stuff like that.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Bluewalleye said:


> I watch Lady Bass and Nattie up north.


Nattie Up North is great. She's a good to very good angler who really loves the outdoors. And she's an all-natural knock out on the looks front.
I can't really watch Lady Bass. She's super enthusiastic....but very, very young.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Uncut Angling. Aaron Wiebe has spawned a whole lotta other dudes who are now making bank off Youtube videos (FisnnMore, Apbassing, Sobi, Taro Murata, Jay Siemens, the Conrad twins, Clayton Schick just to name a few). Interestingly enough, they are all getting married now so the videos aren't exactly flowing off their fingertips. Wiebe has been doing awesome stuff for a very long time. 

Eric Haataja is a GREAT fisherman, Marine, and he also has his own line of custom rods. 

Cole Nenahlo just flat out catches fish. His videos lack instructional content, but if you want to see a guy reel in a bunch of fish, he's your guy.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

There's a guy that makes his own lures. And catches fish on them. Pretty interesting.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Surprise no one has mention sbfishing. Besides him trying to pimp googan squad a little but I do enjoy his videos. Tactical bassin' is probably the most informative YouTube channel available right now when it comes to bass fishing. Most of the YouTubers I can't stand


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

JamesF said:


> There's a guy that makes his own lures. And catches fish on them. Pretty interesting.


Marling baits! He’s great! I love his content! He does one day build to catches and some in depth stuff that’s really awesome!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Lady bass is learning as she goes and typically relies on whoever she is fishing with. And her laughing at every fish she catches quikly gets OLD. Fish the Moment guy is very informative but is boring to me. Tactical Bassin guy sounds like snagglepuss and is like listening to an even more boring school teacher.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

chaunc said:


> Honestly guys, a lot of these guys doing these videos now are doing infomercials. They’ve picked up sponsors as their channel has grown more popular. Now they’re getting paid to push products. I’ve lost interest in a lot of them. Even Richard Gene is turning into one. They don’t need to talk about the product after every fish they catch. I got it the first time. I like the ones with less than a thousand subscribers. They fish hard for whatever they’re after. That’s just my opinion from watching all these you tuber’s grow.



Yep, one of my local, and fav, youtubers looks to be sliding into the "big time" and I am casting a side eye at that. I am happy he is doing well but that stuff kinda leaves me behind. 
On the bright side, youtubing your fishing has become a hot thing to do and there is always some new and less commercial channel coming up right behind.


----------



## Hammerhead54 (Jun 16, 2012)

JJD 8277. Guys a spoonplugger named Jim Duplex. I enjoy watching him work out new water.


----------



## pokie (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm a fan of Uncut Angling. Aaron Weibe is a pretty good angler with lots of passion. I do like 39 hours that he is a part of as well. 

What's the show where the host of Bassmasters fishes with different famous fisherman (the one that I remember was KVD up in Michigan)? It's uncut, lots of talking, usually a couple hours long but it holds my attention...


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

chaunc said:


> Honestly guys, a lot of these guys doing these videos now are doing infomercials. They’ve picked up sponsors as their channel has grown more popular. Now they’re getting paid to push products. I’ve lost interest in a lot of them. Even Richard Gene is turning into one. They don’t need to talk about the product after every fish they catch. I got it the first time. I like the ones with less than a thousand subscribers. They fish hard for whatever they’re after. That’s just my opinion from watching all these you tuber’s grow.


I couldn’t agree more! Once they monetize their channel it turns into an infomercial really quick. 

Broke hungry guys that are trying to make it make the best vids! 

And the amateurs make amateur mistakes like giving up their exact locations while filming. Which has been more than helpful numerous times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

chaunc said:


> Honestly guys, a lot of these guys doing these videos now are doing infomercials. They’ve picked up sponsors as their channel has grown more popular. Now they’re getting paid to push products. I’ve lost interest in a lot of them. Even Richard Gene is turning into one. They don’t need to talk about the product after every fish they catch. I got it the first time. I like the ones with less than a thousand subscribers. They fish hard for whatever they’re after. That’s just my opinion from watching all these you tuber’s grow.


Ehhhh....What Chaunc said.--Tim


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

How about Gadabout Gaddis, The Flying Fisherman?


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Hank Patterson anyone?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I like the "Addiction" vids. Mostly steelhead river fishing. (yes, pretty "commercial") but I try to look past that stuff except when I see something they push that I can't make myself! They do sell a lot of their stuff from an Amazon store.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Mine! Dark 30 Outdoors! Ha!

Actually, I do really like NDYak Angler, Nattie Up North, Creek Fishing Adventures, and Reel Fishing to name a few!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Fishing with Joe needs to make a comeback!

Forgot to mention R & J BASS FISHING. They share videos here on OGF, and do a good job covering the tri state area. There is also an older bass guy that's been doing videos on Alum.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

stonen12 said:


> Hank Patterson anyone?


Everyone here owes it too themselves to watch "The Bait Fisherman" 1 and 2 . 

I watch it weekly and laugh every time .


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Carpn said:


> Everyone here owes it too themselves to watch "The Bait Fisherman" 1 and 2 .
> 
> I watch it weekly and laugh every time .


 he has made some quality content, if you’re in to podcasts his is fantastic


----------



## PBsQuest (May 26, 2013)

I particularly like vishuscirquel. Just a guy and his dog wandering around Lake Wabigoon up in Canada. What a great place he has where he can walk down from his house to catch walleye off the shoreline. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Check out *Lil Red Heidi Hood* She doesn't know much about fishing, but damn she is BE-A-U-TI-FUL. She won't be making fishing videos very long, someone is going to make her a star somewhere.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Make sure your wife is out of the room


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

BFG said:


> Uncut Angling. Aaron Wiebe has spawned a whole lotta other dudes who are now making bank off Youtube videos (FisnnMore, Apbassing, Sobi, Taro Murata, Jay Siemens, the Conrad twins, Clayton Schick just to name a few). Interestingly enough, they are all getting married now so the videos aren't exactly flowing off their fingertips. Wiebe has been doing awesome stuff for a very long time.
> 
> Eric Haataja is a GREAT fisherman, Marine, and he also has his own line of custom rods.
> 
> Cole Nenahlo just flat out catches fish. His videos lack instructional content, but if you want to see a guy reel in a bunch of fish, he's your guy.


Uncut Angling! I never get sick of his content because he truly loves the sport and always gets excited when he’s out on the water. He’s just fun to watch. Well spoken and he has a unique personality. I’d love to fish with this guy one day lol. 39hrs is a great series to watch as well. I’m not a fan of Taro tho, he just gets on my nerves big time. I’d throw him over board in probably 20mins if left alone with him.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Podcasts anyone? Been listening to some walleye shows that have given me some ideas to try for saugeye too.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

STRAY CASTS Podcast. They interview the current BIGS in Bass fishing and have a lot of fun.
Tomorrow nite at 8pm, they will have on 2020 CLASSIC WINNER, HANK CHERRY.


----------



## PBsQuest (May 26, 2013)

float4fish said:


> Podcasts anyone? Been listening to some walleye shows that have given me some ideas to try for saugeye too.


Which ones are you listening to?


Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

rickerd said:


> April Vokey videos are cool and she is fun to watch.
> I also like "The New Fly fisher" videos.
> and R&J bassfishing videos.
> 
> Rickerd


Rickerd, 
Jim and I appreciate the mention. I think the channels we like the best are the ones mentioned in so many others posts here. The ones that are smaller and fish local waters. Jim and I had that concept when we first started the channel a couple years ago. I have to tip my hat to anyone that does these videos. It's a lot of work for very little reward. Jim and I had several sponsors approach us, and we ended up turning them down. We just didn't want to push products in our videos. What you see is the honest answer or use of a lure that we do in a video. The only money we make are off commercial right at the beginning of the video. That's the only place we put them and didn't want to put them in the middle too. That just seems over blown and too much to ask from a viewer to sit through. Least most of the ads at the beginning you can skip past them. There is very little money to be made in the ads unless your huge and pulling in mega number of views. Jim I discussed this very thing this past winter. We're thinking maybe work it through till the fall and make a decision on what to do in the future. One of the main reasons I did videos was to take along in a virtual way people that can't fish with me anymore due to health. Such as my dad and a few of of my friends that physically can't do it anymore. They appreciate it. I will say when you watch a video and if it's a smaller channel. Keep in mind before slamming them that it takes a great deal of time to mess with cameras and editing software to put out the final product. Go easy on them if it's not the best quality. They worked hard and should be shown a little respect. I feel bad for some fellow YouTubers that take a beating. I have one buddy that almost died on the lake and he took a beating from the internet trolls on his video something terrible. Felt really bad for him, because it was hurtful. Great post who ever started this thread. Really interesting to see what people like!
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCc6VEB1-5jOLE0z67gsRCYQ


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

bigbass201 said:


> Rickerd,
> Jim and I appreciate the mention. I think the channels we like the best are the ones mentioned in so many others posts here. The ones that are smaller and fish local waters. Jim and I had that concept when we first started the channel a couple years ago. I have to tip my hat to anyone that does these videos. It's a lot of work for very little reward. Jim and I had several sponsors approach us, and we ended up turning them down. We just didn't want to push products in our videos. What you see is the honest answer or use of a lure that we do in a video. The only money we make are off commercial right at the beginning of the video. That's the only place we put them and didn't want to put them in the middle too. That just seems over blown and too much to ask from a viewer to sit through. Least most of the ads at the beginning you can skip past them. There is very little money to be made in the ads unless your huge and pulling in mega number of views. Jim I discussed this very thing this past winter. We're thinking maybe work it through till the fall and make a decision on what to do in the future. One of the main reasons I did videos was to take along in a virtual way people that can't fish with me anymore due to health. Such as my dad and a few of of my friends that physically can't do it anymore. They appreciate it. I will say when you watch a video and if it's a smaller channel. Keep in mind before slamming them that it takes a great deal of time to mess with cameras and editing software to put out the final product. Go easy on them if it's not the best quality. They worked hard and should be shown a little respect. I feel bad for some fellow YouTubers that take a beating. I have one buddy that almost died on the lake and he took a beating from the internet trolls on his video something terrible. Felt really bad for him, because it was hurtful. Great post who ever started this thread. Really interesting to see what people like!
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCc6VEB1-5jOLE0z67gsRCYQ


I made a few videos a couple years back just to chronicle some of my fishing trips. I felt like I spent more time editing and uploading video than I did fishing. It was fun but tedious. I don't think a lot of people understand how much work goes into the final product of a video.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

PBsQuest said:


> Which ones are you listening to?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


I like Walleye Talk, All Eyes on Fishing, JMO, Walleye World from Lake St. Clair Walleye Association, and of course the Buckeye Sportsman which is the Saturday morning show with Dan Armitage.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Bass Talk Live (BTL) and Stray Casts for bass fishing and Crappie Connection, 3 Pound Crappie and Wally Marshall Mr. Crappie for crappie fishing. And for some humor Richard Gene the Fishing Machine.


----------



## jimboski55 (Jul 26, 2018)

rickerd said:


> April Vokey videos are cool and she is fun to watch.
> I also like "The New Fly fisher" videos.
> and R&J bassfishing videos.
> 
> Rickerd


Thanks a bunch Rickerd, Rick and I try to put out good content, try to throw some tips and tactics out there when we can


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> I made a few videos a couple years back just to chronicle some of my fishing trips. I felt like I spent more time editing and uploading video than I did fishing. It was fun but tedious. I don't think a lot of people understand how much work goes into the final product of a video.


Unless you do it, you don't realize the work that goes into it. Last spring Jim and I left the video equipment home for our spring trip. It was refreshing to just go and fish and not worry about camera equipment. Although we do now regret a little not having some footage from Charlevoix when we crushing the big smallmouth! Found the mother load one day!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Rick and Jim, you do a great job of providing quality video and discuss baits and techniques on your videos. I wish I had more time to bass fish but my boat is mostly for walleye and water sports. My bow is too high above water for E motor. 

Especially during the Winter, or a break at work, your videos take me back to times I had with Dad chasing bass and pike mostly in Michigan. Thank you.

I have started to video some of the fishing I do now, mostly trout during Winter and Spring. The hurdle to go from video, interesting video, to posting on internet seems larger than I can imagine. Thank you for taking the leap for us and putting in your time.
Best Regards,
Rickerd


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

bigbass201 said:


> Unless you do it, you don't realize the work that goes into it. Last spring Jim and I left the video equipment home for our spring trip. It was refreshing to just go and fish and not worry about camera equipment. Although we do now regret a little not having some footage from Charlevoix when we crushing the big smallmouth! Found the mother load one day!


It sure can be a lot of work at times. Filming a vlog in a living room isn't that hard. However, filming out on the water, it can be really tough!! Also, a lot of times you don't even know if you got the shot! lol


----------

